# Nissan 370Z NISMO Finally Headed to Canada



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Sure we don't get the special edition Mitsubishi EVOs with even more horsepower, or the Civic Type R, but things could be worse: you could live in Canada. That's right, while many high-performance vehicles have been denied to us, our friends to the North have had to do without Nissan‘s 370Z NISMO.

But that's about to change with the announcement by Nissan Canada that it will debut the higher-performance Z at the upcoming Montreal Auto Show, going on sale later this year as a 2012 model. The car has already been on sale for a full model year in the U.S.

With 350-hp the NISMO edition car gets an increase of 18 ponies over the stock Z. Torque is also up, but just slightly, to 276 ft-lbs – an increase of 6 ft-lbs. Power is also achieved at a higher rpm with the 3.7-liter V6 strung-out to 7400 rpm to acheive maximum horsepower, as opposed to the stock cars, 7000 rpm max power level. And possibly better than the added power (for those who really appreciate track days) is a standard limited slip differential.

To give the car even better track performance, Nissan stiffened up the chassis with special “body dampers” on the front frame rail and below the rear cargo area. And of course, the car comes with a NISMO springs and a big NISMO strut tower bars front and rear.

Larger brakes are also included and sit inside a set of amazing looking 19-inch NISMO wheels. Manufactured by RAYS forged, the new wheels measure 19×9.5-inches up front and 19×10.5-inches in the rear with front 245/40/19 tires and rear 285/35/19 tires.

As mentioned earlier, the NISMO Z does get some styling additions, although they are more than just aesthetic. The new front bumper, side skirts, rear bumper and rear spoiler are all functional, reducing lift on the front axle and increasing downforce in the rear.

Inside, the NISMO branding is obvious with the name stitched onto the special seats made of a grippy fabric. Also inside the cabin can be found plenty of red stitching and some nice NISMO gauges.

Along with the introduction of the NISMO Z, Nissan will also give both the Leaf EV and the new 2011 GT-R their Canadian debuts at the Montreal show.

More: *Nissan 370Z NISMO Finally Headed to Canada* on AutoGuide.com


----------

